# TS 4.0 Koni special...



## KWiK (Feb 18, 2002)

*TS 4.0 Koni/Vogtland special...*

To help introduce Vogtland springs to the BMW crowd, a Vogtland distributor is offering a Vogtland spring/Koni Shock special to those attending TS 4.0.

Here is the deal:

Any Bimmerfest members attending TS 4.0 that buys a set of Koni Yellow sport adjustables can also purchase a set of Vogtland springs for $50. Shocks and springs will be delivered to TS 4.0 and since the monster spring compressor will be there, that makes installation free. After all this is a DIY session. 

E46 Sedan:
8741 1390 LSPORT Koni Adjustables
8741 1390 RSPORT Koni Adjustables
8040 1250 SPORT Koni Adjustables
Price for the set $546 + $50 for springs

E46 Coupe:
8741 1390 LSPORT Koni Adjustables
8741 1390 RSPORT Koni Adjustables
8040 1271 SPORT Koni Adjustables
Price for the set $526 + $50 for springs

Vogtland Springs:
951075 E46 6cyl Sedan & Coupe 30mm (1.2") drop
951675 E46 6cyl Sedan & Coupe 40mm (1.6") drop

Deadline to order: Nov. 13, 2002 @ 5:00pm

Contact:
KWiK (Kevin) [email protected], ICQ- 147561276

Payment:
$125 deposit, balance due upon delivery at TS 4.0
Cash or Money order

All sales + tax (7.75%)

If you have any questions or need more info, contact me.


----------



## MikekiM (May 10, 2002)

*Vogtland Spring Reviews*

Here are a couple reviews from current Vogtland customers, for those that may have never heard of Vogtland.

Vogtland's on Audi 
Vogtland Coilovers 
Vogtland's on Audi
Kwik's MB on Vogtlands

Kwik will be handling the details while I'm on vacation. Please email him with any questions you may have.

MikekiM


----------



## KWiK (Feb 18, 2002)

More good news from MikekiM...

For those that participate in this offer, AND pick up the Vogtland/Koni parts at TS 4.0, one lucky buyer will get the springs for *FREE!* *YES, FREE!* :yikes:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Seems like a great deal to me.  Too bad I don't have a project car yet. 

Interesting pics on the website


----------



## KWiK (Feb 18, 2002)

scottn2retro said:


> *Interesting pics on the website  *


Not sure why, but that seems to be what everyone likes best about the site.


----------



## SOUNDBUSTER (Sep 22, 2009)

*shock/spring kit*

Hi,

Since I live in Greece can I buy that kit without attending the TS 4.0?


----------



## GSA1 (Nov 22, 2008)

SOUNDBUSTER said:


> Hi,
> 
> Since I live in Greece can I buy that kit without attending the TS 4.0?


did you happen to notice this thread was started in yr 2002?


----------

